# Maugli



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I took some pictures of our new baby today. 

Maugli eating









After meal


----------



## ALpianoman (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh My Gosh! He is sooooo cute.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

He's going to be a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

He/she looks so cute and fragile. I hope Yoda & Dunga learn to easily accept Maugli. Looks like you'll have a friend for life... and what an accomplishment. I still feel so bad about the poor little black kitten.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a little doll!! Looks like he is doing great.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Eva that kitten is SO cute! Now just don't go getting attached to him, because several of us are going to want him for our own! =_ 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## HeartShapedWorld (May 10, 2004)

awwww I cant look at all these cute kitties. I want them all. I could easily see myself becoming the crazy cat lady


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

She definately looks like a little fighter. I am so happy for you guys, you had such a hard time and here is the reward - sweet little Maugly. Congratulations - you are great parents  
As for the sex here is an explanation I have found that helped me :
Telling a Cat's Gender 

Q: How can you tell the sex of your kitten? 

Answer: Both male and female kittens have two openings in the anal area. They are closer together in the female. The one closest to the tail in both sexes is the anus. In a female, the vulva is a vertical slit almost joined to the anus like an upside down exclamation mark. In a male, the tip of the penis is hidden in a small round opening about 1/2 inch below the anus. Testicles in a male kitten usually become obvious when the kitten is about 6 weeks old and clearly visible in an adult male who is not neutered. 
OR
The female kitten's reproductive organs are very close to the rectum while the male's testes are between the rectum and the male organ, such that the male's organ is much further away from the rectum than the female's


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Eva, she is sooooo beautiful!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## KerriKitty (Feb 10, 2004)

OMG how cute!!!! He/she looks like a teeny version of my Phoebe.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a cute baby and I love that 2nd picture too. Now this will be your 3rd grey kitty >><<


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

She is soooo sweet! I am so happy for you!

:) >><<< :) >><<< :) >><<< :) >><<< :) >><<<


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you. 

Ioana, I will try to look when I get home from work. I think I will still have to take a picture and post it. I don't think I will be able to say by myself.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Jeanie, Thanks for the link...Duh! I didnt think to look here!  

What a sweet little baby....Ah Man...this makes me want one! ==>


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

Awww! How precious!!! :)


----------



## 2sillycats (Jan 1, 2004)

What a sweet baby!!! Oh they are so cute at that age!!!!


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

So sweet! Heart...melting :) 
He's (fingers crossed for a boy for you Eva) just beautiful.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Ioana, I posted some pictures of his sex area. Here they are:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=48816#48816


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

In the first picture it looks like a boy ..the second like a girl :roll:.
Jeanie is right - when I want to tell the gender of *my* kitties I look from the rear. Your baby is still very young and it can be confusing at this stage. I am thinking Maugli might be a girl however.

Here is an image that may help you










ps I hope you will post some pictures from the rear as well, Eva - we want to find out for certain if we need to get either pink or blue outfits for your cutie :wink:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

She (?) is so beautiful, and a real little fighter. You've done something magical there.

seashell


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Ioana, I will try to take more pictures this evening from the rear.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Ioana, I posted more pictures:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=49217#49217

What do you think? boy or girl?


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

what a cutie-pie!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

What a cutie-patootie! I love the little dark paw-pads.


----------

